# It can happen to you!



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

You would think that after 52 years, with 48 of them fishing, I would know all about boating safety. Well, I'm here to tell you that "knowing" and "practicing" are two different things! I'm posting this as a reminder that we are not bullet proof to doing really stupid things at any age!

Last Sunday I threw my 10 aluminum boat on Pymatuning Creek on the Pa side of Orangeville. The current was wicked fast and my little 35 pound thrust trolling motor had all it could do not to slip back with the flow. I managed to make it to the little grass island right below the dam, and found a few crappie. I also plucked quite a few snagged bobbers out of the grass. As I turned into the current flow to go back down stream to my truck, I reached for a bobber that was suspended in tree branches above my head. When doing so, I leaned over the port side of the little boat, causing my trolling battery to slid over from the starboard side. The next thing I knew, I was in the 41 degree water and over my head. I was able to hold the port side of the boat and swim with all the strength I have, to reach the north river bank. It took me at least 10 minuets, swimming against the current, as well as my trolling motor, that I could not reach to turn off!

I know that some may think this was funny, and I can understand and even agree with you. But be assured, it was anything but funny when I was in that cold water. A lot of good a life jacket does when your sitting on it! By the time I got to my truck, hypothermia had already set in. I felt numb and had a hard time focusing on the things I needed to do to load up my gear and little boat. I was lucky enough that 3 young men had just pulled into that little parking area! They got my boat out of the water and loaded it, with all my gear, into the back of my truck, while I stripped off my wet outer clothing and wrapped in a tarp that I always carry in my truck. My fingers were so numb that I had a hard time getting my keys out to start the truck.

Once again, I'm posting this to remind all of us how quickly you can get into trouble in cold water. I will never sit on my life jacket again! I know better! As I drove back to my home, I had to count my blessings. I'm still a strong swimmer, and have a good ticker as well. And I was able to find help when I needed it badly. 

You can read this and chuckle, but please learn from my mistake! Oh yes, and the white bass-hybrid run has not started as of Sunday.:C


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Glad you're ok!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

glad your ok lawman


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Very glad to hear you are doing good!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

very scary indeed.... your lucky to share this mishap with all of us....


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sad it happened, happy you posted it to inform everyone and bring back up the importance of safety.....glad you are okay though man sorry you had to go through it.....definitely an eye opening experience!!


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

The only time this will be funny is when you are sitting around the fire 20-30 years later and you are telling the family, but then remember to tell the grandkids how important boat safety is.

Glad you are okay! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Its "not" funny and I am glad you are okay.

Its messages like yours that may save the lives of others!

God Bless


----------



## pikekilla (Aug 28, 2012)

A great story Lawman60 as a reminder of how complacency even in our recreational activity can be so dangerous. I was wondering from the handle "Lawman60" if you are an ex cop? I am also, and I think I understand the intent of your story and appreciate it!! Had a close call on a fly in trip in Canada once because I had my head firmly up my ass. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

We should start a thread about ex-cops.

I was one for 29 years.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Glad you are okay. I think I'm going to get one of those inflatable PFDs so I can wear it while casting. I fish alone pretty frequently and I can see myself in the same position.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Lawman ... I am happy you are alive and well. Thank God for those three guys who helped you. I personally do not have a boat .. but I have been out on my friends boats this and last year. .. I can't even imagine falling into water that cold... thanks for sharing your story it has shined a lot of light on me and how I should be wearing my pfd... by the way lawman have you been smallie fishing Connie lately?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiobuckhunter (Aug 30, 2012)

No chuckle from me... Things like this are called accidents for a reason. We can all discuss safety and how best to handle ourselves to avoid them when possible; but things happen and moments like this occur. 
Glad you are ok and able to fish another day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Lawman60 said:


> You would think that after 52 years, with 48 of them fishing, I would know all about boating safety. Well, I'm here to tell you that "knowing" and "practicing" are two different things! I'm posting this as a reminder that we are not bullet proof to doing really stupid things at any age!
> 
> Last Sunday I threw my 10 aluminum boat on Pymatuning Creek on the Pa side of Orangeville. The current was wicked fast and my little 35 pound thrust trolling motor had all it could do not to slip back with the flow. I managed to make it to the little grass island right below the dam, and found a few crappie. I also plucked quite a few snagged bobbers out of the grass. As I turned into the current flow to go back down stream to my truck, I reached for a bobber that was suspended in tree branches above my head. When doing so, I leaned over the port side of the little boat, causing my trolling battery to slid over from the starboard side. The next thing I knew, I was in the 41 degree water and over my head. I was able to hold the port side of the boat and swim with all the strength I have, to reach the north river bank. It took me at least 10 minuets, swimming against the current, as well as my trolling motor, that I could not reach to turn off!
> 
> ...


Lawmen,
Not trying to upstage you by any means but since you had the moxy to share an experience I'll now share mine.

Two Thursdays back, day after we had big storm with heavy rains, I decided to go to Mahoning River in Alliance of Rt. 225 just to check out water level.
Took my rod to make a few casts, had to put hip waders on just to walk down the main footpath of the river, it was flooded in spots on path up to top of my waders.

Made a few casts from bank, but then got the brainy idea to wade out a little ways into river, have not waded that river before just would cast from bank. Area looked shallower with alot of standing brush and timber.

And, I remember bout two years ago, believe it was your post when u took a pro from Florida fishing flooded timber and you posted great pics of white bass and stripers you guys caught. Was big haul if I remember right.
Believe it was in your area of Orange county again.

I remember PM'ing and you told me you guys had to park in flooded area and took small boat to fish flooded timber, so.........that thought was in my mind when I started very slowly to edge out into river.

I even would plant back foot and step out sideways with other foot to check for dropoff or for solid footing for next step.

Water was running fast just as you described. Next thing I knew, even with planted foot, my probing foot hit muddy area and started to slide out from under me.
Even tho it happened fast, felt like everthing was in slow motion, I said out loud "Oh No" !!!!!!!
(I had my carry case strapped around my neck with all kinds of stuff in it.
is fairly heavy, also had my camera, cell phone, wallet, and keys in bag.
Luckily all the pockets were zipped good.)

Tried quickly to turn back to bank but slid and went right into river !
Reached back for bank and made a grab, caught bank, but as I pulled up
it was so muddy I started to slide back down into river and felt a little panic
and let out another OH NO !

Adrenaline kicked in and make one final up and out lunge throwing my rod out of my hand up bank and reached for bank again and this time made it.

I was so happy to get out I did't not even mind being soaking wet right up to my neck and having done something I shouldn't have.

It was getting colder and I wanted to get back to car to get out of wet clothes. I was slogging along very slowly with waders squishing when I laid down on my back right on the flooded trail to let all the water come rushing out of my waders. I finally relaxed and let out a chuckle, since I was just happy not being swept down river.

No one was back there but me, guess they had enuff sense to stay home that day.

I almost put it online, but I thought people would say that was a pretty stupid thing to do.

Also, did not take my Like Jacket either and my brother always said, wear it.
He completely went under in waders up in Michigan, hasn't waded since.

What a way to start my Retirement, it might have been a short one !

Not nearly as bad as what happened to you, glad your ok, you always have great posts and enjoy reading them, and.....even tho this is one I'm sure you wish you wouldn't have had to post, at least it will benefit other people to think twice bout safety.
Pope


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Lawman, you still may want to get checked out if you haven't already. A couple of years ago in MAY I was stranded at my car in a flash flood for 40 mins. Body temp had dropped to 93 so If you haven't gotten checked out, you may want to. Glad you guys made it out ok. Another thing, when you stop shivvering you're in trouble


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Two- VERY FORTUNATE MEN!! POPE /Lawman60!!! I trust that you both have given Thanks,,for Your "Continuing on with your lives"!! I would be SO thankful,,for more chances to temp Fate.....AS I too have done,,and lived!! LUCKY,,LUCKY,,LUCKY............ ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## splinters7 (May 27, 2010)

Lawman,I pray that everyone reads your story and learns your valuable leeson well. Glad you're alright. God bless.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Well John, I'm sorry to hear of your misfortune and glad it turned out for the better! Now, tell me if that 10 ft boat is a john boat or not! In my opinion, those are death traps on any river or rough lake(JMO)! If it is, you should consider buying the boat I currently have on the Marketplace!(10 ft. "V" hull dinghy). Much more suited for above mentioned conditions. Also, are you really JUST 52??++anchor that battery down before it gets the better of you!!


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

I am glad you are both still with us to share your stories. It is hard to explain how the cold affects you unless you have been in it once.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> Well John, I'm sorry to hear of your misfortune and glad it turned out for the better! Now, tell me if that 10 ft boat is a john boat or not! In my opinion, those are death traps on any river or rough lake(JMO)! If it is, you should consider buying the boat I currently have on the Marketplace!(10 ft. "V" hull dinghy). Much more suited for above mentioned conditions. Also, are you really JUST 52??++anchor that battery down before it gets the better of you!!


Well, 52 for another 2 months...lol
It is a v hull C.J., but with a man my size, it was a very bad idea to reach over my head to pick bobbers in a fast current like was running.

For whoever asked, Yes, I'm retired from law enforcement.

I felt a little embarrassed to make this post, but the more I thought about it, the more I knew it had to be told.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Lawman ...by the way lawman have you been smallie fishing Connie lately?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I start hitting my SM spots around mid May. Good to hear from you!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

John, I thank God you're able to post such a dramatic tale, and THE POPE as well. By suspending your pride and telling us of your experience, we've all just gotten a bit smarter.
I am not ex-law enforcement, a boyscout, yes, and I'm sure it wouldn't make any difference. The unexpected has a knack of defying all laws of physics and logic. Common sense can never overcome a freak , unlikely chain of events.
I'm sure you and THE POPE are two old dogs that can learn new tricks. I'll bet both of you will revise your MO's. From considering having floatation on, to keeping a wading staff handy, to carrying a wool blanket in your vehicle. When going solo, It's imposible to be over prepared. 
Water doesn't discriminate or play favorites.
If it was July, I'd have a good chuckle at your expense, but now, I shutter at the thought.
....And after all that, you finish with a fishing report. --Tim


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Lawman60 said:


> I start hitting my SM spots around mid May. Good to hear from you!


We will have to smallmouth fish together some time... maybe I could get one of those new fangled get out of ticket free cards...LOL...but in all seriousness I know some Connie water but would like to go more for smallies

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

John and Pope,

You both are very lucky to be alive. Thank you for posting and helping to raise awareness of the dangers of cold water.

Folks, think about the facts: Nine out of ten drowning victims never intended to enter the water, 95% of them weren't wearing a lifejacket and all were usually between 10 - 30 feet of safety.

This time of year there may be warm days with the sun shining but the water temperature is still dangerously cold. Cold water can incapacitate you within 10 minutes to the point where you will no longer be able to save yourself. Shortly after that, if you're not wearing a lifejacket you will drown. 

One thing for certain that I read in both accounts is that you hung onto to your equipment. It can be replaced, you can't. Save yourself not your stuff!
That was one of the many mistakes made in the double drowning at WB a couple of years ago. This was the one where the boy made it to shore but the two men drowned in 43 degree water. A main conributing factor was they were trying to pull their boat to shore after they were in the water.

I am so happy that both of you are ok. As I always say, Fish Safe!!

RangerJulie


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

rangerjulie said:


> John and Pope,
> 
> You both are very lucky to be alive. Thank you for posting and helping to raise awareness of the dangers of cold water.
> 
> ...


Took the words out of my mouth Julie. .. this time of year wear a PFD when in a small watercraft. I know years ago I fell out of a 12 foot boat in December and was lucky enough to get back in and to the dock. I was reaching for a bober too. This spring / late winter I have seen more people than I would like in small crafts not wearing them. Try putting one one on one time once your already in the water or even reaching it.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was a Marine Corps Combat Water Survival Instructor, so I am part fish as some would say. That qualification doesn't come easy.

I wear an auto-inflater PFD on my 21 footer this time of year. I wouldn't limit it to just small boats. One mistake, or loss of balance can mean an unintended splash in the water. Cold water = quick death, not to mention any injuries caused by the fall. You may not remain conscious after the fall.

Glad to hear you are okay Lawman/Pope.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Glad you are ok. Preparation an safety are essential. I have fished alum creek since I was a kid, high school I would be found at the rope swing cove after two a days. I would say I am in top physical shape as I just finished final college football season, but water is one thing I truly respect. I have seen two bodies get pulled out of alum while fishing by divers, both high school students. As a middle school kid that made a hug impact on my thought process. 
I white water raft a few times a yr. In highschool we took a weekend trip to the upper gauley fall run I had a really close call, got pinned up against slight undercut river was raging, was under water maybe 8sec or so but felt like an forever. I was lucky I had the physical strength to get myself out. The strength of Mother Nature is not to be taken lightly. 
Again glad u are alright. As I prepare my boat to hit the water for the first time your story will be a reminder. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Glad you made it out to share. Whenever fishing in a boat alone you really should consider wearing that PFD. Anything can happen alone, fall out and get knocked out, loose your grip on the boat, etc. 

Also, I don't have a trolling motor, but do they come with a disconnect lanyard? If your boat has one, even though they can be a pain, it's worth considering wearing it too so your boat doesn't run away if you go over the side. 

Be safe and if you haven't already, go buy a lottery ticket! ;-)


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow said:


> John, I thank God you're able to post such a dramatic tale, and THE POPE as well. By suspending your pride and telling us of your experience, we've all just gotten a bit smarter.
> I am not ex-law enforcement, a boyscout, yes, and I'm sure it wouldn't make any difference. The unexpected has a knack of defying all laws of physics and logic. Common sense can never overcome a freak , unlikely chain of events.
> I'm sure you and THE POPE are two old dogs that can learn new tricks. I'll bet both of you will revise your MO's. From considering having floatation on, to keeping a wading staff handy, to carrying a wool blanket in your vehicle. When going solo, It's imposible to be over prepared.
> Water doesn't discriminate or play favorites.
> ...


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the thoughts and kind words
and I'm sure John appreciates it much also.

Big kudos to him tho for having the courage to post first which then prompted me to post.

Now let's all have a safe and enjoyable summer of fishing !


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Sharp Charge said:


> Glad you made it out to share. Whenever fishing in a boat alone you really should consider wearing that PFD. Anything can happen alone, fall out and get knocked out, loose your grip on the boat, etc.
> 
> Also, I don't have a trolling motor, but do they come with a disconnect lanyard? If your boat has one, even though they can be a pain, it's worth considering wearing it too so your boat doesn't run away if you go over the side.
> 
> Be safe and if you haven't already, go buy a lottery ticket! ;-)


My Electric motor does have one and I do use it, I like that feature.

As far as the lotto, I've been buy'em alot of years but......you know the old saying, they're all winners untill they draw, I know that all too well, LOL !


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Glad to here you both made it out alive, instead of hearing it on the evening news! You have to be extra careful when the water is this cold. It seems like every year something happens to someone this time of year. 

My dad fishes out of a 10' flat bottom john boat. I worry about him all the time. It only sits about 6" above the water level! He's very experienced, but you never know. I watched him haul in his fish basket full of 30 crappie he got last weekend and then told him he better not catch any more cause the fish might tip his boat over! I won't fish in his boat ever again after almost falling out of it a few years ago. Never try and stand up on a small boat or canoe.


----------



## 3step (Mar 19, 2013)

Glad you all are alright...we all have done stupid things and reading the above will make me more cautious than I have been lately. As we get more mature in our years we start taking safety for granted and let it slide.....big mistake!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Lawman60 said:


> You would think that after 52 years, with 48 of them fishing, I would know all about boating safety. Well, I'm here to tell you that "knowing" and "practicing" are two different things! I'm posting this as a reminder that we are not bullet proof to doing really stupid things at any age!
> 
> Last Sunday I threw my 10 aluminum boat on Pymatuning Creek on the Pa side of Orangeville. The current was wicked fast and my little 35 pound thrust trolling motor had all it could do not to slip back with the flow. I managed to make it to the little grass island right below the dam, and found a few crappie. I also plucked quite a few snagged bobbers out of the grass. As I turned into the current flow to go back down stream to my truck, I reached for a bobber that was suspended in tree branches above my head. When doing so, I leaned over the port side of the little boat, causing my trolling battery to slid over from the starboard side. The next thing I knew, I was in the 41 degree water and over my head. I was able to hold the port side of the boat and swim with all the strength I have, to reach the north river bank. It took me at least 10 minuets, swimming against the current, as well as my trolling motor, that I could not reach to turn off!
> 
> ...


Lawman, glad your safe. Just so your aware, PA now had a cold weather life jacket law for boats less than 16'. Between Nov 1st and April 30th, you are required to wear your life jacket in boats less than 16'. I am sure you can appreciate why they passed this law.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Who would laught at any of these stories? I went out kayaking with a buddy yesterday at 2000 cfs. He saw me putting on my jacket and asked if we needed it. My response was that if we fell in today, we'd be lucky to live with it on. 

Lawman, I'm surprised that you had that much stamina in that temperature of water.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

Hey Johnny Law.... glad to read your post and thank god you made it out. 

Now you stay outta my old fishing hole my friend... i started fishing that creek under that bridge when i was 4  i use to live on the hill by the corner of 609 and high st. .... the house right there on the hill ... use to go to wilsons store almost everyday for a nehi... grape of course... it was quality time with my dad to fish there or mosquito on weekends... oh and i'm going to be 50 in a couple of weeks ... so you were right we are about the same age 

Pope... ya gotta wear the jacket ... i learned from salmon fishing when i was young ... whether the water is low or high it just takes one time... my uncle stood 6'5" or so and grabbed me a few times when i would go down... it wasn't over my head and it wasn't fast... but it was cold and i filled my chest waders a few times... i know the feeling just before panic starts in...Thank god you made it on shore and didn't get swept away


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Ripley said:


> Hey Johnny Law.... glad to read your post and thank god you made it out.
> 
> Now you stay outta my old fishing hole my friend...
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I am glad your ok, as soon as you hit the cold water it zaps your strenght. I was doing some wide figure 8's a couple years ago and lost my balance. I fell into the 40* water, as soon as I tried to pull myself back into the boat my energy was zapped.


----------



## n8arw (Apr 28, 2004)

Remember the cold water rule of 50's. 50% chance for survival being in 50 degree water for 50 minutes.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Ripley said:


> Hey Johnny Law.... glad to read your post and thank god you made it out.
> 
> Now you stay outta my old fishing hole my friend... i started fishing that creek under that bridge when i was 4  i use to live on the hill by the corner of 609 and high st. .... the house right there on the hill ... use to go to wilsons store almost everyday for a nehi... grape of course... it was quality time with my dad to fish there or mosquito on weekends... oh and i'm going to be 50 in a couple of weeks ... so you were right we are about the same age
> 
> Pope... ya gotta wear the jacket ... i learned from salmon fishing when i was young ... whether the water is low or high it just takes one time... my uncle stood 6'5" or so and grabbed me a few times when i would go down... it wasn't over my head and it wasn't fast... but it was cold and i filled my chest waders a few times... i know the feeling just before panic starts in...Thank god you made it on shore and didn't get swept away


Ya Rip, here ya loud and clear. Have been wearing it since.

Funny, when I rent boats, I always take my life jacket and wear it,
yet when I would wade, I would I sometimes forget to take it,
course sometimes the wading was a spur of the moment thing, have an
extra pair of waders I keep in trunk, need to keep extra life jacket in there too !


----------



## atbc06 (May 2, 2010)

I bought the Cabela's ( Higher end model ) Automatic Inflatable PDF last year. I wear it all the time. I'm so glad I bought it. I do not even know I'm wearing it.
I walk around the boat not even worrying. Worth it weight in GOLD to me.
I wish other would buy and wear one. On sale last year for $109.00. The price of 2 tanks of gas.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Glad ur still alive to tell us about! That cold waters no joke! I was crossing a frozen creek a couple years ago during muzzleloader season and crashed through. Pants were frozen solid and i could hardly move by the time i reached my truck. I dont know how many times I though I was going to collapse from weakness on the way.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Glad you are okay and I think I will take your lesson to heart.

FYI I am a civilian at a PD and a part time dispatcher at our county's 911 center. Hats off to you!


----------

